# Trouble Update Phoenix BIOS with PhoenixSecureWinFlash



## RSargent1_2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

Trying to update to Phoenix 7.3D with PhoenixServiceWinFlash and it hangs up and says it "could not load driver C:\SWSetup\SP38061\SWinFlash\phlashnt.sys Error code: 2. I download the file from the Phoenix website and run it with all other programs closed but it never gets past that point. Can you tell me where I might be going wrong or if there is a site that I can download that file so I can complete the upgrade. Thanks,
Ron


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you 100% sure the update goes to your board? What board do you have and also what does the update fix? And welcome to TSF!:wave:


----------



## RSargent1_2000 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a copy of the email I got from HP. I have a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC dv9008nr.

******************************************************************
URGENT SUPPORT NOTIFICATION FROM HP
******************************************************************

HP recently released a CRITICAL BIOS update, version F.3D, in
December for certain HP Pavilion dv6000, HP Pavilion dv9000 and
Compaq Presario V6000 series notebook PCs. HP records show that
you have registered one of these products. If you do own one or
more of these products, the critical BIOS update can be obtained
and updated on your notebook PC by visiting
http://US-UrgentSupport.p08.com/u.d?kG3eeKspdUPHny=20


HP Limited Warranty Service Enhancement 

HP has also announced a service enhancement program for the above
notebook PCs. HP suggests that you visit the web site below for
additional details. You may be entitled to a free repair. 

http://US-UrgentSupport.p08.com/u.d?2G3eeKspdUPHn4=0


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't own any HP products, but some mainboards have the bios locked by a jumper that needs to be moved before flashing and then returned to the locked position afterwards. Mike


----------

